# Installing a Killswitch - Please Help.



## Agata0023 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey everyone.

I want to install a killswitch onto my guitar. I think I want it to be a SPST momentary off switch. Thats like an arcade button style of switch for really fast choppy on/off sounds....like Buckethead. I don't know how to wire it. My guitar is an SG. So, dual humbuckers, 2 volume knobs and 2 tone knobs. Anyone up for the challenge of helping me out? I don't care about drilling new holes in my guitar, if that's what it takes then so be it. Thanks everyone, I'm hoping for some replies!


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Agata0023 said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I want to install a killswitch onto my guitar. I think I want it to be a SPST momentary off switch. Thats like an arcade button style of switch for really fast choppy on/off sounds....like Buckethead. I don't know how to wire it. My guitar is an SG. So, dual humbuckers, 2 volume knobs and 2 tone knobs. Anyone up for the challenge of helping me out? I don't care about drilling new holes in my guitar, if that's what it takes then so be it. Thanks everyone, I'm hoping for some replies!


Should be easy!

First, buy the switch. Make sure it has a momentary action rather than the usual alternate. Don't trust the guys at the store to know the difference. Most don't!

Just put it from the hot lead of the output jack on the guitar to the ground lug. That will kill the guitar output regardless of which pickup or control is active.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Agata0023 (Mar 15, 2007)

It's really that simple? 

wow...here I am thinking I'm going to have to replace a tone pot or something...

Are you sure? lol...that seems TOO easy.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

It's that easy .... really. Get your switch, mount it, take the hot wire from the jack and wire it to one lead of the switch as Bill said and take the centre post and add a wire to ground. I've done a few in the past and just breaking the loop, taking the output wire to the switch and then refeeding to the jack will work, at least it did on a few strats.


----------



## joshmac (Aug 20, 2007)

Its really that easy, all it does is interrupt the flow of electricity going out of the guitar, technically "kills" the signal, hence the name killswitch


----------



## Agata0023 (Mar 15, 2007)

Awesome, I'll be getting the switch tomorrow, so I'll ask a few more questions then. I'll even post some pics if I can find my camera to make it that much easier on me and you guys. Thanks again


----------



## Agata0023 (Mar 15, 2007)

Just a quick question..maybe you guys will know the exact switch I'll be needing. I'm on the active surplus site, in the switches section...wow there is alot. If I post the link could you tell me which one I need? The display the description and a part # next to it to make it easy for you guys....I think I'm going to go today haha.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Agata0023 said:


> Just a quick question..maybe you guys will know the exact switch I'll be needing. I'm on the active surplus site, in the switches section...wow there is alot. If I post the link could you tell me which one I need? The display the description and a part # next to it to make it easy for you guys....I think I'm going to go today haha.


Try to get a SwitchCraft 903 (or 933 if you want a smaller switch button). Here's the schematic sheet. Here's where you can buy it online from a Canadian store (Electro-Sonic).


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

hmmmm been musing with putting a microswitch on the side of a treble pickup ring from some time....... advantage #1 is that plastic mounting rings are cheap and available so I'd have a completely reversable mod and if I mess up, no worries, get another. Having that right at the pinky's reach would be so cool. Maybe digikey sw750-nd 

Andy


----------

